# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Last van snurken

## Toinette

wat tegen snurken

----------


## Gabi

Tegen snurken kan je pleisters halen voor op je neus en dan hoor je niks het snurken kan veroorzaakt worden door verkouden zijn het beste is dat je op je zij gaat slapen ik hoop dat je hier iets mee kan  :Wink:

----------


## Colette Breda

Ik heb van een Anti-snurk ring gehoord maar ik moet die nog uitproberen. Het maakt gebruik van acupunctuur en het is een natuurlijk product. Het schijnt goed te helpen! Ik hoop ook dat je hier iets mee kan  :Smile:

----------

